# Men, why dont you get tired of boobs?



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i think the title says it all.


----------



## ujellyfish (Apr 15, 2011)

Because they're awesome. 

/thread


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 30, 2012)

Honestly, not every man is obsessed with boobs. I'm an ass-man myself, and find that boobs are just two masses of skin and fat, nothing special. I'd rather look at a women's butt and lady cave then her breasts.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Ethereal said:


> Honestly, not every man is obsessed with boobs. I'm an ass-man myself, and find that boobs are just two masses of skin and fat, nothing special. I'd rather look at a women's butt and lady cave then her breasts.


ok, "lady cave"? :dry: and isnt an ass also just masses of skin and fat?


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 30, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> ok, "lady cave"? :dry: and isnt an ass also just masses of skin and fat?


You got me there, I won't deny that. Then again, can't it go the other way around? Why don't women get tired of men with big muscles?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

you'd be surprised at how many women arent interested and are even turned off by large muscles... im not one of them though ;P


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be tired of boobs when I'm, maybe 105. Honestly I don't know why most guys like boobs. My ex asked me why guys like boobs & she said "They're just fat & glands & you guys have nipples too". I honestly don't have an answer. I think it's a DNA thing. I also think it's a social conditioning thing. Since they're supposed to be hidden & we don't have them it just turns it up another notch. If women went topless everywhere we might look at them like shoulders or something & there wouldn't be tiddy bars in every city.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Also men, why don't we get tired of air? And food? And gravity..?


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't see why a straight guy who is into boobs would get tired of boobs any quicker than a straight woman would get tired of any part of a man's body that she finds arousing or attractive. We always enjoy the things that we associate with sexual/aesthetic pleasure. 

@_Ethereal_, I feel like that "women must love big muscles" sort of deal is really false and propagated by men as a misunderstanding of what most women desire in sexual partners. Do lots of women love a guy who is fit, as in has muscle tone and not a lot of body fat? Totes mcgoats. Do lots of women love body builders? Eww.
@_Aqualung_ the fetishization of breasts is a cultural standard, not a "dna thing". There are other cultures which place more sexual value on asses or hips or bellies, etc. The breast obsession is part of European (Western) culture. Personal pet peeve there, drives me nuts when people attribute something that is clearly cultural to some sort of innate genetic factor.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

I do get tired of boobs sometimes. I don't think I get tired of asses, though.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

bromide said:


> the fetishization of breasts is a cultural standard, not a "dna thing". There are other cultures which place more sexual value on asses or hips or bellies, etc. The breast obsession is part of European (Western) culture. Personal pet peeve there, drives me nuts when people attribute something that is clearly cultural to some sort of innate genetic factor.


Attraction to secondary sexual characteristics that separate male and female is absolutely a "dna thing". Human beings evolved this way in order to determine who was a suitable mate and who was not. However, I do agree that the preference for a particular feature is at least somewhat influenced by cultural and other non-genetic factors. After all, breasts are only one of many features that differentiate mating suitability and genetic fitness among humans.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Probably because we don't have them.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Bumblyjack said:


> Attraction to secondary sexual characteristics that separate male and female is absolutely a "dna thing". Human beings evolved this way in order to determine who was a suitable mate and who was not. However, I do agree that the preference for a particular feature is at least somewhat influenced by cultural and other non-genetic factors. After all, breasts are only one of many features that differentiate mating suitability and genetic fitness among humans.


His comment was not about secondary sexual characteristics as a whole but particularly in regard to breasts. This is the point I was making.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i think the title says it all.


 Let me guess ... you have brilliant boobies


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

bromide said:


> His comment was not about secondary sexual characteristics as a whole but particularly in regard to breasts. This is the point I was making.


I wasn't contesting your claim, I was just making a statement for clarification.


----------



## Matthew Hartmann (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha, that cracks me up!


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

sofort99 said:


> Also men, why don't we get tired of air? And food? And gravity..?


Because without them, boobs wouldn't exist.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Because as I would imagine a woman wants to touch her man all over and get to know his body I wish to do the same to a woman.
I like womens bums more than breasts but breasts are an awesome part of women. I would think somewhat defined pectoral muscles in men have the same appeal as soft but firm breasts in women.
Plus I tend to think that women's nipples and areolas look tasty. I want to use my fingers, palms, lips and tongue on them and sometimes maybe even teeth a little bit.

The entire female form is attractive and it's not just limited to breasts. But they are pretty easy to take notice of.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I actually don't look at boobs (Or butts...butts are weird--why do people find those sexy?)

I find a woman's face to be the focal point of my attention. Then again, I read people through their eyes, which is probably why I'd rather look at a woman's face than their boobs. But I have found that I have a soft spot for woman with red-red hair. Haha.


----------



## Ludendorff (May 30, 2011)

Anything that distinguishes a male from a female, and shows the ability to bear children, is automatically sexy for men. Breasts are both of those things: they are certainly a female characteristic, bigger breasts indicate higher estrogen levels, and breasts are necessary to feed potential children. Thus, men would evolve to love women with breasts. It doesn't matter how much we see them, we still like them, the same way women never get tired of a kind, intelligent man with broad shoulders.

Secondary sex characteristics are much uglier than we think they are, but we will never know. The only secondary sex characteristic that I find objectively beautiful (on top of purely instinctual attraction) is the natural curvature of a woman's body.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

devoid said:


> Do any women actually get tired of boobs? Because I don't.


Seeing as how women are the possessors of breasts (acknowledging the exception of gynecomastian men), I would hope not. Though I suppose it would be possible to get rid of them if one were sufficently tired enough.


----------



## smrtrthnyou (Jul 15, 2012)

@ devoid, Because of this, you could burn a 1000 puppies covered in oil made from babies fat and still be doing the world A huge service. Thank you, M'am.


----------



## The Healer of Souls (Jul 13, 2012)

Because they're awesome. And jiggly. And soft. And you can play with them...  And they are indicator of a woman's/girl's femininity.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this restricted to only men? Because I am female and I never get tired of breasts. Especially because I'm a female! I see them change through-out the month and it fascinates me. They are fun, and useful (not just masses of skin and fat). They can be used for pleasure and for babies! 

I think breasts are great! The way they respond to everything makes me feel like I am interacting with them (creepy, I know!) and they are just so cosy. Like having pillows with me all the time. 
And then when they hurt, I have something to pamper and look after by preoccupying myself with them. I like maintaining them as if they are a plant or something I have grown myself (even though they grow regardless of my input). 

I don't know! They are fun. They also come in such different shapes, colours and sizes, it's like they have their own personalities. Some are floppy, some are perky, some have wide nipples, some have very tiny nipples, and some have inverted nipples, some have stretch marks on them. I am only more fascinated with breasts than butts probably because my breasts are closer and I get to inspect it more often. But if I were a guy, I would probably be an ass-man.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Why don't we get tired of boobs....

...hum....

From now on I'll be sexually attracted to knees.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

Finagle said:


> Why don't we get tired of boobs....
> 
> ...hum....
> 
> From now on I'll be sexually attracted to knees.


Your avatar just made sure I'll never sleep again.


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

roughestimate said:


> Your avatar just made sure I'll never sleep again.


Sleeping is so overrated anyways.
Now you will have way more time to do things each day.
No need to thank me.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

CrabbyPaws said:


> Is this restricted to only men? Because I am female and I never get tired of breasts. Especially because I'm a female! I see them change through-out the month and it fascinates me. They are fun, and useful (not just masses of skin and fat). They can be used for pleasure and for babies!
> 
> I think breasts are great! The way they respond to everything makes me feel like I am interacting with them (creepy, I know!) and they are just so cosy. Like having pillows with me all the time.
> And then when they hurt, I have something to pamper and look after by preoccupying myself with them. I like maintaining them as if they are a plant or something I have grown myself (even though they grow regardless of my input).
> ...


Pretty sure this is the weirdest thing I have ever read on PerC.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Einstein said:


> Pretty sure this is the weirdest thing I have ever read on PerC.


Hahahaha, I am a strange person. I comfort myself in thinking that versatility makes life less boring :tongue:


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Finagle said:


> Why don't we get tired of boobs....
> 
> ...hum....
> 
> From now on I'll be sexually attracted to knees.


hey knees need love too.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

alot of people have stated that boobs feed them, ive never been breast fed myself i suppose most of you have? or are you just acknowledging that feeding babies is the only known job of the breast?


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

maybe i should start an alternative thread

"Women why dont you get tired of abs biceps or glutes? "
or
"Women why do you like brains so much? Are you zombies?"


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

CrabbyPaws said:


> Hahahaha, I am a strange person. I comfort myself in thinking that versatility makes life less boring :tongue:


Well you're certainly not boring.:tongue:

But why are you so fascinated by boobs? :shocked:


----------



## refugee (Mar 26, 2010)

CrabbyPaws said:


> Is this restricted to only men? Because I am female and I never get tired of breasts. Especially because I'm a female! I see them change through-out the month and it fascinates me. They are fun, and useful (not just masses of skin and fat). They can be used for pleasure and for babies!
> 
> I think breasts are great! The way they respond to everything makes me feel like I am interacting with them (creepy, I know!) and they are just so cosy. Like having pillows with me all the time.
> And then when they hurt, I have something to pamper and look after by preoccupying myself with them. I like maintaining them as if they are a plant or something I have grown myself (even though they grow regardless of my input).
> ...


Men also have boobs. They're called "moobs" or for steroid users, "bitch tits." I even heard men can breast feed.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

refugee said:


> Men also have boobs. They're called "moobs" or for steroid users, "bitch tits." I even heard men can breast feed.


oh man that video is messed up! chick has to talk to you topless in a milk bath then they zoom into a boob and a baby going nom nom nom. seriously odd.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Einstein said:


> Well you're certainly not boring.:tongue:
> 
> But why are you so fascinated by boobs? :shocked:


Aww. Haha I thought I made that clear in my overly-detailed weird post. :laughing: They are so fun and unique and odd-looking things!  Maybe I can relate lol.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

refugee said:


> Men also have boobs. They're called "moobs" or for steroid users, "bitch tits." I even heard men can breast feed.


Haha, that is a weird video! I'm not fascinated with moobs in the same way I am with female breasts. I think with moobs you are more inclined to say "it is just a mass of skin and fat" than with female breasts hahaha, even though they can also be entertaining. And well, pecks are different, a big chest is very attractive but if we are going to go down that route it is nothing without muscly arms. :blushed:


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

CrabbyPaws said:


> Aww. Haha I thought I made that clear in my overly-detailed weird post. :laughing: They are so fun and unique and odd-looking things!  Maybe I can relate lol.


Do you name them?:tongue:


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Einstein said:


> Do you name them?:tongue:


Yes I have names for them lol. It's a secret, though. Don't you?


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

CrabbyPaws said:


> Yes I have names for them lol. It's a secret, though. Don't you?


Um, no.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

....i don't understand the question..


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Tridentus said:


> ....i don't understand the question..


if i wrote the question on my breasts with a sharpie would that help?


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> if i wrote the question on my breasts with a sharpie would that help?


O__O *puts glasses on* ... Oh I see the question now ... Let me think about it for a while O__O ^__^
*5 hours later* O__O No, don't move ... I'm still contemplating the question and I um need to keep seeing it because um I keep forgetting what I'm supposed to think about O__O XD //jk //jk //jk //jk //jk //jk //jk //jk


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> I don't like guys with big muscles  I like skinny dudes that I can dominate |D


What about skinny guys with toned chest and upper arms that wants to be dominated?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Hruberen said:


> What about skinny guys with toned chest and upper arms that wants to be dominated?


Mmm, perfectly fine with me :wink:


----------



## Kiwizoom (Jul 7, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> I actually don't look at boobs (Or butts...butts are weird--why do people find those sexy?)
> 
> I find a woman's face to be the focal point of my attention. Then again, I read people through their eyes, which is probably why I'd rather look at a woman's face than their boobs. But I have found that I have a soft spot for woman with red-red hair. Haha.


You managed to drop the golden line of what a woman might want to hear.
It's okay to lie, I guess


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

I like eyes better than boobs. And you can look at someone's eyes without them getting mad at you.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> Mmm, perfectly fine with me :wink:


Awe ... This is becoming a match-making thread Awe ^__^ ^__^




Einstein said:


> I like eyes better than boobs. And you can look at someone's eyes without them getting mad at you.


I agree ^__^ ... although I like the face in general, if I love the woman, then she will have the most beautiful face in the world ^__^ and faces can Eskimo kiss back ^__^ ^__^ ^__^


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Awe ... This is becoming a match-making thread Awe ^__^ ^__^


... the hell are you talking about? XD


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> ... the hell are you talking about? XD


You and Hruberen  ^__^ hehehe *hug* ^__^


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> You and Hruberen  ^__^ hehehe *hug* ^__^


Pffffhaha. You're getting bit ahead of yourself there XD


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Kiwizoom said:


> You managed to drop the golden line of what a woman might want to hear.
> It's okay to lie, I guess


Most INFJs are attracted to the relationship, not the appearance. Obviously not saying that appearance doesn't account for a good chunk of attraction, I'm just stating that I tend to be more focused on the relational aspect.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> Pffffhaha. You're getting bit ahead of yourself there XD


I like to tease you  ... Although that is probably not a good idea because you know too much :shocked:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Most INFJs are attracted to the relationship, not the appearance. Obviously not saying that appearance doesn't account for a good chunk of attraction, I'm just stating that I tend to be more focused on the relational aspect.



I heard that what you said tends to be true for most N types in general

Edit: And although I can be physically attracted to someone ... Physical attraction is nothing compared to emotional attraction (There are a couple of women that I had not initial physical attraction too, but became more beautiful than anyone else to me ^__^)


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I like to tease you  ... Although that is probably not a good idea because you know too much :shocked:


That I do ;D


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i think the title says it all.


Because gazing in curiosity at the opposite sex is what men and women do all day. Both are fascinated with the anatomical differences of the other sex.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I heard that what you said tends to be true for most N types in general
> 
> Edit: And although I can be physically attracted to someone ... Physical attraction is nothing compared to emotional attraction (There are a couple of women that I had not initial physical attraction too, but became more beautiful than anyone else to me ^__^)


Yeah? I'm not proficient in all the functions, but I figured it might have been a NF trait.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Crono91 said:


> Yeah? I'm not proficient in all the functions, but I figured it might have been a NF trait.


At the very least, all the INTPs that I have heard from said that they care more about non=physical features too (I think a few of them find intelligence to be sexy ... although intelligence is hot, I much prefer adorableness and weirdness XD)


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> At the very least, all the INTPs that I have heard from said that they care more about non=physical features too (I think a few of them find intelligence to be sexy ... although intelligence is hot, I much prefer adorableness and weirdness XD)


Two Eeevees seem adorable xD Eeeveies? Hum...


----------



## Adythiel (Jun 28, 2012)

I like the boobies. Why can't I get enough of them? Well, why don't people get tired of ice cream? Why don't people get tired of X, Y or Z? The nature of it is somewhere in there.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Because they're aesthetically pleasing, plus a number of biological and cultural reasons I don't care enough to get in depth about. Though I must admit that boobs are a lot hotter if they're attached to someone I actually like.


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

I love, _love_ huge, perky breasts and the female body in general.

_We just like it._


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

They're squishy, and squishy softness makes me think of cuddly things like teddy bears :kitteh:


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> if i wrote the question on my breasts with a sharpie would that help?


it might..


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

@Mendi the ISFJ Why don't you get tired of penis?


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> At the very least, all the INTPs that I have heard from said that they care more about non=physical features too (I think a few of them find intelligence to be sexy ... although intelligence is hot, I much prefer adorableness and weirdness XD)


I'm with you on the non physical part, my favorite quality in a women physical or non would have to be an adventurousness I think. Intelligence doesn't matter, though i'm more likely to end up meeting more girls with above average intelligence, but as long as they can keep up with my conversation topics.

As a side, I'm also going to go with @_A Little Bit of Cheeze_ in that you're getting a bit ahead of yourself... 

P.S. is your avatar a stylized Heroscape skull?


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

@Hruberen Nooope. It's a Punisher skull |D


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> @_Mendi the ISFJ_ Why don't you get tired of penis?


well since you ask directly its not all penises but ones i find attractive, and im facinated at how and when they are flaccid or erect and the fact that they can be both. Also it interests me that many men and women find them ugly. Also the penis gives pleasure, boobs cant really do that.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> @_Hruberen_ Nooope. It's a Punisher skull |D


why not put a tiny piece of cheese as your avatar?


----------



## Adythiel (Jun 28, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> Also the penis gives pleasure, boobs cant really do that.


I don't know about that, boobs have given plenty of men pleasure.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

because you can
- motor boat them
- squish them
- suck on them
- rest them on your back
...okay I don't have much use for them personally, but it's easy to see all the fun things could do with them :laughing:


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

I think this boob fetish is a largely cultural thing. Because of this mindset in Western society that the human body is sacred/dirty every part of a woman is supposed to be a little mysterious, and you know what happens to mysterious things... People go crazy when they see it. Like alcohol, for instance. I know many American kids who are not 21 go nuts with alcohol in Europe, where the drinking age is lower. Boobs are secondary sexual characteristics after all, and having boobs. v. not having them is usually used to distinguish a male and female shape. I don't think it's innate because plenty of tribes have women walk around topless with their boobs dangling out and their men are not wild with sexual frenzy. They grew up looking at that. It's what women are supposed to look like, to them. I think all the cover-up helped this fetish along (yes, I call it a fetish).


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> well since you ask directly its not all penises but ones i find attractive, and im facinated at how and when they are flaccid or erect and the fact that they can be both. Also it interests me that many men and women find them ugly. Also the penis gives pleasure, boobs cant really do that.


Boobs do all of that.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Persephone said:


> I don't think it's innate because plenty of tribes have women walk around topless with their boobs dangling out and their men are not wild with sexual frenzy. They grew up looking at that. It's what women are supposed to look like, to them. I think all the cover-up helped this fetish along (yes, I call it a fetish).


Correct. I don't have it in front of me now, but I recall that one group of peoples among whom their women went topless, upon having our breast obsession described to them thought it was ridiculous, because to them breasts were for babies. We impose our culture onto all peoples everywhere and presume that it's innate when it's not. Projection bias. Some people are simply incapable of comprehending or accepting the fact that how *they* are about something is how *all* people are about it.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

They make a great pillow. That's something. Warm and fuzzy and (with a bra over them) just the right density/softness, especially with the rib-cage underneath...


----------



## Ovi (Jul 5, 2012)

It's obviously a cultural thing. I remember seeing a documentary about a tribe where women were topless and they found it hard to believe that in other places men got aroused by seeing naked boobs. Good thing being topless in public is a rare thing or it would spoil all the fun :tongue:


----------



## Icebreaker (Aug 20, 2012)

Why do women not get tired of dick ? :kitteh:


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ovi said:


> Good thing being topless in public is a rare thing or it would spoil all the fun :tongue:


I know I'm different, but I've seen topless women and talked to topless women without being aroused. I know women have breasts. It's an anatomical fact. But with the right woman in the right situation, I could become very much aroused. Whereas with the same woman outside that situation, I wouldn't be aroused. Context. There's a time and place for everything. The most important sexual organ is the brain, and my brain can distinguish between contexts and recognize the appropriate context for arousal. To me, being aroused at all times regardless of context is Pavlovian.


----------



## Ovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> I know I'm different, but I've seen topless women and talked to topless women without being aroused. I know women have breasts. It's an anatomical fact. But with the right woman in the right situation, I could become very much aroused. Whereas with the same woman outside that situation, I wouldn't be aroused. Context. There's a time and place for everything. The most important sexual organ is the brain, and my brain can distinguish between contexts and recognize the appropriate context for arousal. To me, being aroused at all times regardless of context is Pavlovian.


One can get used with nudist beaches and stuff like that, but if being topless were as common as in that tribe, I don't think you'd find any breasts arousing.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

Its just another thing to play with and explore. 
(I'm sure there are stuff on a man's body women want to play and explore with too eh? :wink

I mean there would be so many things to do with breats alone. Wiggle them, poke them, cup them,, squeeze them, nibble them, tug them gently, stroke them, sniff them, kiss them, guide around them, press against them, rub them, massage them, lick them, suck on them, decorate them...

Yup. Many many things with the right imagination. 

(Sorry that I went into alot of detail there, my Id has decided he wants to take the helm while the rest of the brain is occupied and he's not too bothered about what others think on the net)


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

dann said:


> I've read that breasts promote intimacy for pair bonding as they resemble the buttocks. Instead of penetrating women from the rear, because of breast, men started going missionary.


Ah, yes, Desmond Morris. I actually have _The Naked Ape_ on my bookshelf.


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> Ah, yes, Desmond Morris. I actually have _The Naked Ape_ on my bookshelf.


A fantastic read for anyone who can grasp the concept of evolution...unfortunately that's not a lot of people it seems


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

i like lemons  if you know what i mean. Ass is really nice too but i think the most important is a cute face


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Sai said:


> i like lemons  if you know what i mean. Ass is really nice too but i think the most important is a cute face


i dont really know what you mean, but i like your hair.


----------

